# Where online / AI translators fail



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

This needs some local knowledge as online translators don't make sense.
In the context of an apartment building - what are "le local encombrants"?
The bulky room? Les caves? Or what?


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

I suggest the area for putting bulky waste items/material.


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Many times I have gazed into the Encombrants skip at our local de****terie regretting we're not allowed to take anything away.


----------



## dextcorp (11 mo ago)

Befuddled said:


> Many times I have gazed into the Encombrants skip at our local de****terie regretting we're not allowed to take anything away.


Indeed, what are they for? I looked in our building's one and its always an empty room.


----------



## LoriEleanor (6 mo ago)

When we were looking at rentals in Paris, we were told the term referred to an area or room where things such as wheel chairs, small scooters, perhaps bicycles could be kept.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

LoriEleanor said:


> When we were looking at rentals in Paris, we were told the term referred to an area or room where things such as wheel chairs, small scooters, perhaps bicycles could be kept.


That seems a more likely translation than my effort.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

LoriEleanor said:


> When we were looking at rentals in Paris, we were told the term referred to an area or room where things such as wheel chairs, small scooters, perhaps bicycles could be kept.


True, but it depends entirely entirely on the rules of the syndic, which can and do change from time to time. Best idea for is to ask a member of the syndic.


----------

